# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Chat paralysé, demande de témoignages

## santeli

Le chat d'une amie a eu un accident (on ne sait pas exactéments ce qui s'est passé).Il est rentré à la maison en rampant, incapable de mouvoir son arrière-train. Il souffrait beucoup. Mon amie l'a emmené chez le véto qui demande d'attendre 72h pour voir l'évolution, mais lui donne peu d'espoir à cause de la lésion de la moelle épinière. Il aurait des possibilités de récupération au moins partielle, mais rien de sûr.
Est-ce que vous avez rencontré des cas similaires? 

Elle ne veux pas le laisser en vie pour qu'il souffre, mais il est inimaginable pour elle de le faire piquer!

----------


## kiba

...

Adresse-toi à l'assocaition Le collier de perles.
Je pense qu'elle pourra te donner des témoignages.


Ce chat devait sortir, jardin non sécurisé, et aura eu le malheur de rencontrer une voiture ou autre.   :?

----------

Coucou c'est moi Le Collir de Perle!
Comme je n'accueille (définitivement) que des chats âgés et/ou handicapés j'ai effectivement eu qq chats paralysés suite à des accidents (voiture ou chien...).
Le gros problème c'est lorsque le chat est incontinent et malheureusement c'est souvent le cas lorsqu'il y a lésion de la moelle épinière;il est très difficile de mettre des couches et de toutes façons cela n'empêche pas l'apparition d'escarres :

Voici Bébé un chat très handicapé que je devais mettre ds un parc :
 


Et voici Micropoup qui avait eu la colonne vertébrale sectionnée par un chien:

Il est sûr que le chat de ton amie doit beaucoup souffrir d'autant plus que les chats ne montrent pas leur souffrance:je pense qu'il est sage d'attendre le délai fixé par le véto qui pourra alors en dire plus sur les chances de récupération.
www.collierdeperle.com

----------


## panou

Surtout fait faire des radios si ce n'est déjà fait.
J'ai récupéré l'année dernière une chatte semi-sauvage (que je nourrissais dehors après l'avoir faite stériliser) après un accident, (voiture ou malveillance, je ne sais pas), paralysée de l'arrière-train, la 1ere véto vue avait diagnostiqué une fracture du bassin (sans radio !!!) et conseillé de la garder en parc fermé 1 mois pour guérison. (la chatte avait des restes de sensibilté dans les pattes, réagissait quand on pinçait les coussinets).
1 mois après, (et avec des calamnts car douleur au début), même diagnostic de la véto, donc on a été chez un autre véto 2 semaines plus tard,(car les problèmes s'accumulaient, chatte incontinente, plus infection rénale due à l'enfermement, plus problème d'eczéma), là radio, et recherche de la fracture des vertèbres, en fait derrière les épaules, très haut, avec écrasement de la moelle. Elle ne remarcherait jamais, et comme son état général allait en empirant, on s'est résolu à la faire piquer.
Et on a été très triste, car elle était devenue adorable (bien que c'est dans cette histoire que mon marin avait faili perdre un doigt et avait fait un mois de super infection suite à une morsure de panique chez la première véto....).

----------


## laf_ange

Panou j'espére que tu est allé revoir la premier véto pour lui expliquer qu'elle aurait du faie une radio !!

Comme dit plus haut attendre le délais posé par le véto, demander une radio et faire ce qu'il faut si nécésaire.
Je sais que certainne décision ne sont pas facile a prendre mais c'est pour son bien, pou rpas qu'il souffre.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## santeli

Merci pour vos témoignages. 
Ce soir le véto a dit qu'il avait l'impression que l'état du chat s'améliorait légèrement et qu'il aurait de la sensation dans une des pattes arrières. Il faudrait attendre lundi pour en savoir plus. IL n'a pas parlé des radios, il lui administre des anitidouleurs je pense. On en saura plus lundi peut être.

----------


## laf_ange

Tient nous au courants. J'espére qu'il irat mieux lundi.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------

S'il ne s'agit "que" d'une fracture du bassin, le chat a de grandes chances de se rétablir au bout de qq semaines.

----------


## santeli

Le véto nous a dit de venir, on a vu le chat et il ne souffre pas. IL était content et rassuré de voir sa maitresse, il m'a reconnu également et était content, il pleurait quand c'était l'heure de partir.
 Il est paralysé et il peut récupérer peut être, mais il est difficile à dire quand. Le véto a fait donc les radios a envisagé une opération, mais dans son état elle ne changerait rien. Un autre véto a dit qu'il aurait fallu opérer dans les 24 suivant l'accident et les chances de récupération sont de 50%... 
Celui là dit que le moelle est comprimée, que la colonne vertébrale n'est pas endommagé et qu'un canal (je ne me souviens plus le nom) n'est pas endommagé donc pas besoin d'opération. On ne sait plus quoi en penser. Opérer ou pas?  Un autre véto nous a proposé de l'examiner, mais on a peur de bouger trop le chat. On le laisse où il est et on va attendre encore.
En tout cas il pourra vivre, mais il sera handicapé. Maintenant je ne sais pas si l'incontinence c'est grave ou pas. Est-ce que cela peut provoquer des maladies, des infections? Et pour le bien être du chat? Je sais qu'il est trop tôt, mais on se pose des questions.

----------

L'incontinence totale chez un chat est difficile à gérer pour le maître et pour le chat; il y a risque d'apparition d'escarres(lésions profondes comme chez les personnes alitées) qui s'infectent d'autant plus rapidement que la peau macère dans l'urine. Bien sûr on doit laver le chat chaque jour et ce n'est pas évident non plus.
Mettre des couches est très problématique car le chat a tendance à les enlever...

----------


## santeli

Nous avons récupéré le chat car le véto était très désagréable et ne voulait pas nous renseigner. Il nous agressait quand on lui posait des questions pour comprendre. Il nous faisait des remarques comme: "allez chercher de l'eau à Lourdes, si vous voulez qu'il soit normal " ou "si vous savez mieux, je vous le rends ce chat!"  :grrr: 
Nous avons trouvé un autre véto qui est plus humain et qui a refait tous les examens et doit informer mon amie des résultats.
Ce véto a dit que Charlie (le chat) pourrait récupérer un peu, mais sans trop s'avancer, il lui administre des corticoïdes et des calmants. Il ne promet rien, mais il est rassurant et plus sympa que l'autre c...

----------


## laika

je souhaite que ton minou récupère vite,je n'ai pas de chat mais je supporte tres mal qu'un animal souffre courage , :bisous3:

----------


## caprice

comment va le minou?

----------


## santeli

Voilà les dernières nouvelles:
Charlie après avoir été transféré chez un autre véto va mieux: il remange même!
Il va rentrer à la maison jeudi. Mon amie devra lui administrer des corticoïdes et anti-inflammatoires. Il est paralysé et incontinent malheureusement. Le véto a dit d'attendre quelque semaines pour savoir s'il pourrait récupérer un peu, mais que son état général était bon.

On doit se renseigner sur les supports à roulettes pour les chats paralysés.
Vous savez  où je pourrais trouver des infos?

Et puis merci à tous pour vos messages!   :merci:

----------

http://www.voiturettepourchien.org/
Il est possible d'équiper aussi les chats sur demande!  :amour3:

----------


## Mylenium

> Nous avons récupéré le chat car le véto était très désagréable et ne voulait pas nous renseigner. Il nous agressait quand on lui posait des questions pour comprendre. Il nous faisait des remarques comme: "allez chercher de l'eau à Lourdes, si vous voulez qu'il soit normal " ou "si vous savez mieux, je vous le rends ce chat!"  :grrr: 
> Nous avons trouvé un autre véto qui est plus humain et qui a refait tous les examens et doit informer mon amie des résultats.
> Ce véto a dit que Charlie (le chat) pourrait récupérer un peu, mais sans trop s'avancer, il lui administre des corticoïdes et des calmants. Il ne promet rien, mais il est rassurant et plus sympa que l'autre c...


Sympa le véto ! J'espère que ton amie va lui laisser une ardoise !

Mis à part ça, j'espère que ce petit minou va récupérer un peu. Mais je ne peux t'apporter de témoignage car je n'ai jamais eu de chat handicapé...

----------


## santeli

Merci merci, j'ai envoyé l'info, mon amie va se renseigner.
On va attendre pour voir l'évolution de l'état de Charlie.
Merci encore.

Pour le véto: la mère de mon amie l'a appelé pour le remettre un peu à sa place et il était gêné. Trop tard! 
l'autre véto m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas beaucoup de clients même s'il est compétent. ça ne m'étonne pas!

----------


## santeli

Charlie est mort   ::  

Le petit ange est parti. Il a fait un arrêt cardiaque hier soir, la paralysie est montée jusqu'à son coeur. Le véto est resté avec lui comme il n'arrivait pas à joindre mon amie.

Je vous remercie au nom de mon amie pour tous vos messages qui ont pu la réconforter.

----------


## Mimine1709

oh non pauvre charlie
Si l'autre véto n'avait pas été si c**   :grrr:  peut etre qu'il aurait été sauvé    ::  

R.I.P petit charlie   :adieu: 

et courage à vous deux

----------


## santeli

Non, selon le véto, l'autre a tout fait ce qu'il fallait faire.
On n'aurait pas pu l'aider, la moelle s'est dégénérée  et il ne pouvait plus respirer à la fin. Il y avait un seul traitement possible. 

Il ne souffre plus petit Charlie. Il a vécu 11 ans de bonheur avec mon amie.
On est triste et on pense à lui.

----------


## Mylenium

Je suis désolée pour le petit Charlie...

Mes amitiés  à ton amie... J'espère que ce ne sera pas trop dur pour elle....    ::

----------

::   Au revoir petit Charlie! 
Les humains qui t'aimaient ne t'oublieront jamais...  :amour:

----------


## Stea

désolée pour lui    ::   ::

----------


## cael60

adieu petit charly   ::

----------


## lisounette

desole pour charlie, il se repose en paix avc tout votre amour 

bon courage   ::

----------


## Caro11

Désolé pour Charlie.....
Ca n'est pas de chance pour lui,parce que j'ai eu le meme problème avec mon chat.....
Mais il n'en ai pas mort heureusement.
Je m'en suis occupé comme d'un bb pendant plus d'2 mois (le porter pour le faire manger,faire les besoins,le promener dehors dans les bras pour éviter la déprime,....)....
C'était jour et nuit que j'étais a ses cotés...
J'étais exténué moralement,mais je ne regrétte rien,il est sortis d'affaire.
Maintenant il fait sa vie comme avant,mais il reste faible de son arrière train,cela ne l'empèche pas de monter sur le bar ou sur le lit avec de petites cascades tout de meme....
Bon courage a toutes les deux,la vie est parfois cruelle surtout quand on aime !!!!!!
 ::

----------


## flore

::   ::  

 :bisous3:

----------


## santeli

La cause de sa mort était la dégénérescence de la moelle épinière. Aucun organe ne pouvait plus fonctionner. 
Nous ne savons pas quelle en était la cause: ça peut être une maladie et pas forcément un accident. Enfin ça ne rendra pas la vie à Charlie.

Mon amie est effondrée, je ne sais pas comment l'aider. Charlie était tout pour elle.


Je suis contente Caro11 que ton chat ait pu s'en sortir. Merci pour vos messages, merci pour Charlie.
 ::

----------


## kalie

::    Charlie    ::

----------


## caprice

vraiment désolée ,je cherchais ton message pour prendre des nouvelles.

malheureusement,je vois que ce petit est parti   ::   ::   ::  


je ne sais quoi te dire ainsi a ton amie.

j ai perdu mon chat il y a 7mois et je pense a lui tous les jours.


courage

sabrina

----------

